# Spanish?



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Where are they? Sykes? Pickens?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I suspect that some of the Sheepshead fishermen are seeing em at Pickens by now.


----------

